
Why Business Analysis Is a Treasure Trove in Software Development - linachka
https://blog.sumatosoft.com/why-business-analysis-is-a-treasure-trove-in-software-development-projects/
======
anotheryou
How does it differ from Product Owner/Manager?

~~~
linachka
Good question. Speaking about Product Owner - this is a person that is
responsible for the whole product strategy. They analyze the product not only
before its development and launch but all the time subsequently.

They continuously monitor the market and do competitors' research, think
strategically and decide what features should be incorporated in future
product versions to gain a competitive advantage.

BAs are very important but today they work on this product, and tomorrow - on
another one. Product Owner works with the product constantly, as if it was
their brainchild.

